# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Fenerbahçe Lazio'yu iki Gol İle Uğurladı

## ceydaaa

dadas.jpgUEFA Avrupa Ligi çeyrek final ilk maçında F.Bahçe sahasında Lazio'yu ağırladı.

Maç boyunca rakibii oranla üstün olan Fenerbahçe karşılaşmadanda 2-0 galip ayrıldı.

İlk yarısı 0-0 berabere biten maçta uzunca bir süre direkleri de geçemeyen temsilcimiz ikinci yarı adeta Lazio'yu sahadan sildi.

Fenerbahçe 78. dakikada Pierre Webo'nun penaltıdan attığı golle 1-0 öne geçerken 2. golünü ise maçın son dakikalarında Kuyt'ın ayağından buldu.

http://www.haberfedai.com/

----------

